# I Am Your Cat...



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

_I am your cat, and I have a little something I'd like to whisper in your ear. I know that you humans lead busy lives. Some have to work, some have children to raise. It always seems like you are running here and there, often much too fast, often never noticing the truly grand things in life. 

Look down at me now, while you sit there at your computer. See the way my eyes look at yours? They are slightly cloudy now. That comes with age. The gray hairs are beginning to ring my soft muzzle. You smile at me; I see love in your eyes. What do you see in mine? Do you see a spirit? A soul inside, who loves you as no other could in the world? A spirit that would forgive all trespasses of prior wrong doing for just a simple moment of your time?

That is all I ask. To slow down, if even for a few minutes to be with me. So many times you have been saddened by the words you read on that screen, of others of my kind, passing. Sometimes we die young and oh so quickly, sometimes so suddenly it wrenches your heart out of your throat. 

Sometimes, we age so slowly before your eyes that you may not even seem to know until the very end, when we look at you with grizzled muzzles and cataract clouded eyes. 


Still the love is always there, even when we must take that long sleep, to run free in a distant land. I may not be here tomorrow; I may not be here next week. Someday you will shed the water from your eyes, that humans have when deep grief fills their souls, and you will be angry at yourself that you did not have just "One more day" with me. 

Because I love you so, your sorrow touches my spirit and grieves me. We have NOW, together. So come, sit down here next to me, and look deep into my eyes. What do you see? If you look hard and deep enough we will talk, you and I, heart to heart. 

Come to me not as "alpha" or as "owner" or even "Mom or Dad," come to me as a living soul and stroke my fur and let us look deep into one another's eyes, and talk. I may tell you something about the fun of batting toys, or I may tell you something profound about myself, or even life in general. 

You decided to have me in your life because you wanted a soul to share such things with. Someone very different from you, and here I am. I am a CAT, but I am alive. I feel emotion, I feel physical senses, and I can revel in the differences of our spirits and souls. I do not think of you as a "Cat on two feet", you are human, in all your quirkiness, and I love you still. 

Now, come sit with me. Enter my world, and let time slow down if only for 15 minutes. Look deep into my eyes with your heart, with your joy and I will know your true self. We may not have tomorrow, and life is oh so very short........_

Author unknown.
Thanks to Piddles for sending this to me.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I liked this. Every day I come home from work and my little cat runs up to me and looks at me with big blue eyes and I know that all he wants is my attention. And I get to pick him up and walk around with him and snuggle with him.

Sabby is sick, so I never take one moment with him for granted.


----------



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

hey im not normally the type to cry but that one got me  
thats a great piece of writing


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Wish I had seen this before Kitt died. I feel like I didn't really spend as much time with her near the end as I should have. But then , I always thought I'd have tomorrow with her. .


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless your heart. None of us realizes how quickly life and time travel.


----------



## Larry Chamberlain (Aug 16, 2003)

Very thought provoking, very well written. Doesn't just apply to cats of course, but to all those that we hold dear.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

So touching and true.....it made me cry....


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Brought a tear to my eye as well, so beautifully written....


----------



## CatMommy626 (Nov 6, 2004)

:crying That just made me cry

*snuggles kitties*

I will never take their time on earth for granted.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

This is great. I don't take time with my kitties for granted, and I hope I never will. This is a wonderful reminder.


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

thank you, I needed that...I get so tired and busy sometimes...I wish I could stay home with my kitties but I need to be reminded sometimes to spend what little time I do have with them.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

That was a nice reminder, Jeanie. Time does fly. 8O 8O


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

that was very touching!  It made me remember to savour every moment with my pets (as I didn't do with my first pet, Mei) .


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Very sad and touching  With three active younger cats around, it can be hard to set aside time for a cantankerous older girl :wink: But I realize her time with us is drawing to a close...   

Thank you for that, Jeanie


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

sorry to dig this up...but that has just summed up exactly why I got my cats and made me realise that I take them for granted sometimes. That was possibly he most moving piece of writing i have read in a long time...and I'm an English Literature student!!








Thank you Jeanie


----------

